# Hygene Igetropin doses



## Luke.jr (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi there guys

have the following igf-1

just would like to double check on measurements.

if i dilute a vial with 1ml of bac water, on a 100iu insulin pin

would the doses be 10iu per 10iu on the pin?

sorry to sound thick guys, just need to get it right

thanks


----------



## jonesy1234cas (Jan 1, 2009)

hygenes igf are called turbovitals as far as im aware

sounds like you have hygenes hgh (hygetropin) and just spelt it wrong


----------



## Anthony83 (Jun 9, 2009)

no hes right mate,turbovital is made by dr lins company,and yes mate 10iu is 10 on the slin pin when u add 1ml of bac water


----------



## jonesy1234cas (Jan 1, 2009)

who is right? he says he as igetropin, not turbos ???

if igetropin is turbos i appologise for my thickness in advance but not heard of that


----------



## Anthony83 (Jun 9, 2009)

hygene the company that make the pin wheel top hygetropin call their igf igetropin,dr lins company make the 8iu top hygetropin their igf is called turbovital


----------



## jonesy1234cas (Jan 1, 2009)

ahhhh i see, iv only ever seen turbos personally, please accept my appologys


----------



## Anthony83 (Jun 9, 2009)

lol mate,its the most confusing story,hygetropin


----------



## jonesy1234cas (Jan 1, 2009)

the lil un has been keeping me awake all night lately so my heads a shed


----------

